# service and health board changes



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16781073

Ladies please read. 
Right firstly I think I would like to ask everyone to write a letter of support for ivf wales and please send to me so I can forward to my AM to present to the assemly, is this something you can do?

Secondly make a point in the letter than this pointless service change will infact up waiting times and as we are only allowed to self fund 1 cycle while waiting for nhs treatment this critrea needs urgent altering to allow for more self funded cycles being allowed

Thirdly I would like to say how cross I feel about all of this, the total waste of nhs money building a clinic that is not needed and why has the trust that runs ivf changed!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kara, let me know where the letters have to be sent, will get dh to help me word one tomorrow. This is just crazy and really seems like a huge waste of money.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Emailed to me and saved by yourself incase I need a hard copy please


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

soz a bit slow getting this done Kara, but I will do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lol pix ur forgiven. Atm I have had 2 letters!!


----------

